# Book Cover Design



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people!

For the ones that missed my post in Introductions, my name is Maria, and I am a graphic designer.
We are book design specialists, and in addition to cover and interior book design for both print and digital editions, we provide eBook formatting for all major online publishing platforms. We love interacting with authors to design every cover, but we have also a premade book cover catalog which you may like.
We are fluent in Spanish and French as well, (bienvenidos et soyez les bienvenus...  )
You are very welcome to check out our website:
www.beautebook.com
We are looking forward to hearing from you!
All the best,
Maria


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

I notice you have samples of covers are your site, but I don't see any samples listed for interior design.

That said, the prices are a bit out of my range, but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Nicole Thomas said:


> I notice you have samples of covers are your site, but I don't see any samples listed for interior design.
> 
> That said, the prices are a bit out of my range, but I wish you the best of luck.


Thank you for your feedback, Nicole...
We will have a Testimonials page next week, with some of our published work. I will upload an eBook sample as well, I think it is a good point.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lovely work!  Bookmarked!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think premades for $175 is the best deal for most people.  I've been getting some real good premades lately from Go On Write for just $35 and they're about the same quality you've got on your site.  Honestly, I think you need to bring your prices down for what you're offering.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

KateDanley said:


> Lovely work! Bookmarked!


Thank you!



Greg Strandberg said:


> I don't think premades for $175 is the best deal for most people. I've been getting some real good premades lately from Go On Write for just $35 and they're about the same quality you've got on your site. Honestly, I think you need to bring your prices down for what you're offering.


Actually, its $195 
The difference in the price is on the images. They source them from image banks like Shutterstock, so not only you have a limit of 250,000 copies to sell, but they are not so exclusive. Even if the designer doesn't sell the same cover twice, everybody is sourcing their images from the same databases. 
We don't use commercial image banks, and if you analyze our designs, they are not made with a single image and a title, they are more complex compositions with a careful choice of fonts... 
But you happen to have nice covers anyway, if you got them for $35, good for you!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

BEAUTeBOOK said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Actually, its $195
> The difference in the price is on the images. They source them from image banks like Shutterstock, so not only you have a limit of 250,000 copies to sell, but they are not so exclusive. Even if the designer doesn't sell the same cover twice, everybody is sourcing their images from the same databases.
> ...


"Usually we work with our own images, but if your book requires a very specific scene, we may get them from image databases like Shutterstock. In such cases, there might be a restriction to publish/sell up to 250,000 copies in some cases (this restriction depends on our image provider's user agreements; usually you can waive it for an additional fee of $150 later on).

Also very often we work with photographs that are free for commercial use as long as we credit the owner; in these cases you will be required to add a line in your Copyright section crediting the Original Photograph."

Above quote from:

http://www.beautebook.com/p/cover-page-design.html#kindle-covers

It's a bit contradictory?//

Nonetheless you have nice covers...very professional and inspiring! Good luck with your venture.

Melody


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Melody Simmons said:


> "Usually we work with our own images, but if your book requires a very specific scene, we may get them from image databases like Shutterstock. In such cases, there might be a restriction to publish/sell up to 250,000 copies in some cases (this restriction depends on our image provider's user agreements; usually you can waive it for an additional fee of $150 later on).
> 
> Also very often we work with photographs that are free for commercial use as long as we credit the owner; in these cases you will be required to add a line in your Copyright section crediting the Original Photograph."
> 
> ...


Hi Melody, 
We were talking about the premade covers, none of ours are from Shutterstock. The truth is that until now, we have never used a commercial image bank for any of the custom covers either... We are just saying that if in the future some author requires something very specific, we might take it from an image database, after consulting that option with him or her... But as we said, we usually use our own photos or sources other than the typical Getti Images, Shutterstock, istockphoto, etc. And again, even if we use them, we don't take an image and add a title and an author name, we use it as an element in a more complex composition which makes the final work unique.
Thank you for your compliments...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi again,

I just wanted to invite the new ones to check out our website at 
www.beautebook.com

and also to read yesterday's Indies Unlimited's post featuring our work.

Thank you!


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there,

You are welcome to see our latest work at www.beautebook.com.

Also, you can check out my background as a graphic designer on my personal website: www.maria.beautebook.com

All the best,

Maria


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We have reinvented ourselves... Come and see our new website at
www.beautebook.com

Also, we are providing a new service: website design for authors. These websites that we design are technically rock-solid, optimized for search engines, and in addition to a professional design, they have a very user friendly control panel, so authors can update and add pages, launch surveys and contests, and manage their blog, without needing a system administrator.

We are looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there,

Great news, we have included an awesome illustrator to our team, come and visit us at

www.beautebook.com


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Once again to invite you to see our work at

www.beautebook.com/portfolio

We are looking forward to working with you!


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Check out and download our free Word Template, featuring a beautiful typography in a 6x9in format ready for CreateSpace...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We will be at the New York Self-Publishing Book Expo on November 15th. If you happened to be around come on in an say hi...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We have updated our Book Cover Design website, you are welcome to check it out at

www.beautebook.com

All the best,

Maria


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Anybody needing a cover? 
You are welcome to check out our work at www.beautebook.com...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

You are welcome to check out our work at www.beautebook.com...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

You are welcome to check out our work at www.beautebook.com...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello talented people!

We are very exited to announce the launch of our new website, you are very welcome to check it out at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hear from you soon!

All the best,

Maria


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy Holidays and and a 2016 full of inspiration and accomplishments...

[/ url]


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> Lovely work! Bookmarked!


Off topic, but I LOVE your book covers. They make me want to read your work. Going to Amazon now to check them out...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello talented people!

We are back online after some technical issues at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hear from you soon!

All the best,

Maria


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

You are all welcome to check out our latest work at www.beautebook.com...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy Eastern everyone...


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there,

You are welcome to check out our youtube tutorial about Microsoft Word format guidelines for self-publishing authors:

www.youtube.com/beautebook


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We have also available a 15 min youtube video titled "Microsoft Word tutorial for Authors" where you might find surprisingly easy tips to format your manuscript in Word.






We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for doing and posting that video.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

Also, if you happened to have Spanish-speaking fellow authors, we have just launched Librónico, you can send them the link:

www.libronico.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

Also, if you happened to have Spanish-speaking fellow authors, we have just launched Librónico, you can send them the link:

www.libronico.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a graphic design studio that specializes in book cover design and other design services for self-published authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

Also, if you happened to have Spanish-speaking fellow authors, we have just launched Librónico, you can send them the link:

www.libronico.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a graphic design studio that specializes in book cover design and other design services for self-published authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

Also, if you happened to have Spanish-speaking fellow authors, we have just launched Librónico, you can send them the link:

www.libronico.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a graphic design studio that specializes in book cover design and other design services for self-published authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

Also, if you happened to have Spanish-speaking fellow authors, we have just launched Librónico, you can send them the link:

www.libronico.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a graphic design studio that specializes in book cover design and other design services for self-published authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

Also, if you happened to have Spanish-speaking fellow authors, we have just launched Librónico, you can send them the link:

www.libronico.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a graphic design studio that specializes in book cover design and other design services for self-published authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a graphic design studio that specializes in book cover design and other design services for self-published authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## missbedora (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow, your premades are beautiful. Have you considered categorizing/tagging  them by genre?


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

missbedora said:


> Wow, your premades are beautiful. Have you considered categorizing/tagging them by genre?


Thank you! Yes, we are working on a new website, we will let you know....


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We wish you very Happy Holidays and a 2018 full of happiness and success....


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at 

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at 

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at 

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at 

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at 

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at 

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best and Happy Holidays!

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## QuickiePress (Jun 2, 2019)

Reading this thread was not very useful, because most of it is you bumping the thread. Just saying.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We have just redesigned our website, and we wanted to invite you to check it out at

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for self-publishing authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't accesss your link.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear talented people,

We provide book cover design and other design services for authors and you are very welcome to check out our work at

www.beautebook.com
We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,

Maria Novillo Saravia
Graphic Designer


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

The link www.beautebook.com doesn't work.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

travelinged said:


> The link www.beautebook.com doesn't work.


Thank you @travelinged ! I have just realized that I had a code error in the link, give it a try now!

www.beautebook.com


----------



## travelinged (Apr 6, 2014)

Bookmarked! Thank you.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

Greg Strandberg said:


> I don't think premades for $175 is the best deal for most people. I've been getting some real good premades lately from Go On Write for just $35 and they're about the same quality you've got on your site. Honestly, I think you need to bring your prices down for what you're offering.


James is the man for covers. If only I hadn't frittered all my money away on artists, I would be contracting with him right now. GoonWrite!


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people,

We are a niche design studio that specializes in book cover design, book interior design, eBook formatting and other design services for authors.
You are welcome to check out our work at:

www.beautebook.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

All the best,
Maria.


----------



## BEAUTeBOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi talented people!

For the ones that missed my post in Introductions, my name is Maria, and I am a graphic designer.
We are book design specialists, and in addition to cover and interior book design for both print and digital editions, we provide eBook formatting for all major online publishing platforms. We love interacting with authors to design every cover, but we have also a premade book cover catalog which you may like.
We are fluent in Spanish and French as well, (bienvenidos et soyez les bienvenus...  )
You are very welcome to check out our website:
www.beautebook.com
We are looking forward to hearing from you!
All the best,
Maria


----------



## creativeparamita (Jan 19, 2014)

$195 is ok if the quality matches.
A higher price needs a higher quality design. GoonWrites has low prized covers, but are they premium?
Like we have a wide range of $30 to $200 premade covers in our store www.creativeparamita.com higher priced covers are much more premium than the lower-priced ones. Though all look good 
As an example, this beautiful creation is just $150 and looks so premium. Now the price and quality match. After all every one is going to judge a book by its cover. So the cover needs to be brilliant!!


----------

